# Fishing at wixom



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Where exactly, or generally, do you fish for these nice bows and browns??? I'm new, or, will be new to this fishery(upper huron trout) aand to fly fishing, but hope i can get into it. Directions would also help alot. What works better, wet flies, or streamers??? I''ve heard that both are effective, and what color???? I will be making a trip to cabelas to buy nessesary tackle for the spring.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Would a kayak help in catching the trout???? I mean, is the river wide enough that you can float in it with a kayak/


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Big white streamers are the ticket! particular patterns and such are, the Mickey finn, White Zonker, Wooly Bugger, anything white/yellow, Directions i can PM you later.
You will catch fish. You will love this!


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

come on man. your asking for exact fish and exact ways of catchin them. that takes the fun out of finding them yourself. take 96 to wixom rd exit ( out by orchard lake and vovi area)
then take wixom to the end and turn right on pontiac trail. imeadiately make a left at the next light and your on wixom again. take wixom down to the end, and it T intestects into glengary and wixom rds. make the left on wixom then take that to the wixom bridge crossing. pull off at the parking lot and fish by the bridge. theres easy access and theres also many big fish right in the bridge hole at the parking lot.i seen 6+lb rainbows and an ocassional brute brown 10+. and yes, a white zonker is the hotest possible until afternoon. good luck man!

tight lines and chrome bullets!


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

dont be givin away our tricks to everyone john. just help the along a bit. 

black magic -^


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanx a ton, guys. I'll be there next week(easter break) with fly rod in hand!!!! I'l be sure to pick up some steamers at cabelas. Any suggestions on a good begginners fly rod????


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

as far as rods go, i just bought a 4wt from bass pro. it was one of their dogwood canyon combos for 59.99. i love this rod. it casts nice and came with everything (rod, reel, line, backing, leader, rod sock.) the reel has a disk drag on it. for the price i just couldnt pass up a lighter wt rod!

though most have different opinions, i dont think you need a real expensive outfit to start out with (i have casted $1000 outfits, and yes they are nice, but way out of my budget!!)

i now have 2 of these outfits, and love them (4wt and 8wt). they cast nice.

i would look at that before i would spend the money that cabelas wants for some of their outfits!

check your pm's i sent you some more info


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

a nice rod of choice is a cabelas gold medalion.... cheap yet very reliable, sensitive and has back bone. i originaly bought a 5-6 wt for decent trout up north and for bass in the marinas...turns out week before steelie opener, i use my rod and the thing snaped when i snagged bottom off a pier. so i used my 5-6 wt fly rod with my spining reel and fought steelies at the BM up north for a half a week. it was supriseingly nice to fight them on this rod. i successfully landed 3/4 the fish i hooked, and the others were only on for a short while either throwing or breaking off my 4lb leader. one big fish i hooked could not be stopped. he ran striaght down river and kept going...i fought him into waist high water that was murky and it broke off as a desprate etempt was made to net him by my dad. the fish was really dark and was as big as any king ive seen caught around there...and ive caught them 20- 21 lbs. huge and old. any way i realy would suggest that rod unless you have good money to spend.


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

i liked it so much that i also went and bought another, a 7-8 wt for steelies and salmon. those other rods are nice too. a good price for a complete setup.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Of course(if you hadn't notice, or listened to me) I'm am a very big begginner at this so called fly fishing, and, i have more questions!!!! I have caught gills and some small bass on my dad's fly rod, which i believe is a 91/2 ft 6 wt, and, man, do those gills bend it!!!! well, anyway, i figured sice the gills bend a 6 wt so much, than i guess that you would need a higher weight for trout, is this true??? If so, what is the "preferred" weight???


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

i use a 5-6 wt for those trout at wixom....4 wt is better but that 6 wt is perfect for them.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

a 6wt is fine for trout. that is what i usually use. some will use a 4wt or even a smaller wt, but 6 is just about middle of the road. you can use it for bass/trout/gills and it will be just fine. now if you were going after steelies or salmon i would suggest a higher wt rod 7 or my choice an 8wt, but we are not talking about that right now.

i think basically the wt of a rod is like spinning rod ratings. 2-4 wts are your ultra lights, some 4's and 5-6 would be a medium action rod and some 6's and 7-9 are your heavy action rods. i might be wrong, but i believe that is a good representation of fly rod wts compared to spinning rod wts


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I picked up a five weight for trout, and I think it is a good all-around weight. I also plan on using it for smallmouth. A six or a four would do fine also. I got a nine footer too, but a 8 1/2 ft is also a popular size in 3-5 wt range. I is just a matter of how much you wwant to spend. If you go to Cabelas, they have alot of combos using a rods from major companies like Scott, St. Croix, and G. Loomis paired with a Cableas reel, line, and backing for decent money. Their also offer ther own line of rods with combos. I think they start arouund $150.00 bucks.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Cabin fever and the desire to throw some flys took me to the Huron at Wixom this morning! To sum it all up, I did catch a number of fish, but nothing to brag about sizewise although, they certainly were there! Fish everywhere but getting them to "take" became quite the trick. I threw everything I had at them with little success. Finally I rigged up a couple partridge hackle wets on a dropper and luck changed a little. I was beginning to think the DNR had been out there feeding them at night! On top of lockjaw, these fish have no fear! It doesn't matter what you do, it doesn't seem to bother them much. I reached down and touched one that was treading water along side me while I was working a pool. I had better luck staying away from the fish that were pooled up, and found my success (such that it was) search fishing the water that had flattened out, and the quicker water around the bends. The fish all seem lethargic. I guess I don't like fishing slow moving streams . I've never fished the huron before and wanted to see what all the fuss was about. It was a good change from sitting in fron of the tv or tying table but for a moment I had my doubts. I stepped off the bank and went up to my chest in mud! I thought I was a gonner! I'd still be there if it weren't for a treeroot I that was convienently there! The water temp didn't seem very cold but I'll bet when it warms up a bit, and those babies start taking dry's, it will no doubt be a blast! All in all I think I probably caught under a dozen with numerous bumps and shakeoffs. Now I can say I have fished the Huron. 



Toddfather


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeah the Muddy er..,. I mean the Mighty Huron will get you in it's quicksand if you're not careful. With some continued warm weather those fish will take some drys and it IS a riot.

There were risers last night, but no takers at least not my offerings.


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

did anyone else find "DEEP BLACK", i know i did, i just forgot it was there. its a harmless looking little puddle,with a false bottom and everything only about 2ft in diameter. its in the middle of a worn foot tril right off the third boardwalk...carelss walkers trudge through the trail in an 1"or two of mud and fin themselves 
armpit high in quicksand mud. luckly there is a little tree strong enough to pull out on. i went 1 leg in and 1 out suday and sank to my chest and didnt hit bottom seriousl it looks like a small puddle, real small! its name is DEEP BLACK...dont get caught under the powers of BLACK MAGIC!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

There been many a fisherman who has trudged/waded off the beaten path never to be found again at Proud Lake.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Steve, i guess that you fish this area alot!!! Would it be better to wade, or just cast from shore??? I know the lower huron is way to deep for wading,, i know up there it's shallower and less swift, but, it still may be too deep. If it gets muddy, does it make fishing immpossible, or just harder???


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

I found "deep black" and was saved by the same tree?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It sure would be nice if they installed a boardwalk along the river.  (at least between the shelter and the camp)


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok, just because i don't feel like melting into a meaningless puddle of ooze, where is this black hole, so i can avoid it????


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I was mostly kidding. If you pick your spots you can get in and out without too much trouble. If you stay toward the middle of the river GENERALLY you can stay out of the major muck.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I have walked through the deep black. The first time I fished it, I went off the beaten path thinking I could escape people. There were a couple times where I didn't think I'd pull myself out. Headlines flashed through me head....Flyfisherman dies at hands of boggy demise. But something about trout makes me walk through hell and back.  
I go through some of the same things wading. Im a pretty aggressive wader (and I ain't tall!  ) and I've gone for a swim my fair share. All in the name of trout. Can't figure it out...


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

East of the shelter the river has a stretch that goes pretty much straight east. At the end of this stretch the river turns north, about 25yds before you get to this switch on the south shore within 8' of the bank. Kind of vagueguluck.


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

i do believe that is the same "deep black". its only a little 2ft circle puddle, but it drops real deep...like i said, i forgot about it and steped into chest high mud and NEVER HIT BOTTOM... im figuring that hole is well over head height. anyone willing to find out??? i got a little scuba gear you can use.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It's been like that for over 30 years.
Just up-river from the shelter, there's a little drain that enters. I have tried to cross it near the river and almost floated my hat...(in muck)

I have found 3 spots like that. Almost scary, especially when wading. Looks shallow, looks safe, holy ****..... MUCK


----------



## cscitney (Oct 12, 2002)

I have been fishing there for years and never ran across this "black hole". Can't say I miss it............lol. I have on occasion got to laugh my a-- off at people trying to cross the river at locations they should not. Sink up to their elbows in SMUG. I generaly fish the same hole year after year and that might explain how I don't know about the hole.

Chuck


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

there is a good way to cross that little creek/drain that is up river from the shelter. before crossing it walk along the creek away from the river and there is a small tree/log laying across the muck/water. it is like walking a tight rope but better than wading through the deep black.


----------



## newguy (Oct 1, 2002)

i found the hole my first time out. had 2 1/2 hours to fish, and spent half of it prying myself from it. was close to considering just ditching my waders (cost 10$ on E-Bay) behind and walking back in socks. eventually i dug my self out by hand only to let more muck pour in over my waders. it was quite an experience though. reminded me of cub scout camp when we did the swamp tromp. almost every kid came out with at least one or two leeches on him. good fun


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanx for the warning, guys!!!! Hey , i will be there, maybe sunday, if anyone wants to show me the ropes on this so called "fly fishing".


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

I just bought a kit up at gander mountain, for only 50 bucks, not bad at all. Well it's a pflueger, 8' 5-6 wt., came with 50 yards of backing line, 25 of fly line, and a 71/2 tapered leader, does that sound good for some hog trout and steelhead??? I know it'll be good for steel. I'll buy another 4 wt. for them gills and small trout. And, is a tapered leader the same as a tipet????? Dumb question, but, my bro doubts me!!!!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

A tippet is at the very end of your leader and is usually the smallest diamiter, or lightest lb. test before the fly. Tapered leaders usualy reqiure no tippet at first, but after breaking off or retying several times you will want to add a tippet as the leader shortens. 

Also, you might consider using the set-up you got for trout, pan-fish and bass. An 8' 5-6 Would probably not the ideal set-up to use when begining to flyfish for steelhead and especially with 75 yds. total on your reel. You might want to look into at least a 7wt. I'd get an 8wt. if you plan to do any salmon fishing and 9'-10' in length would be more in the ballpark. A reel with a decent capasity, and a strong smooth disc drag would also be something to look into, Maybe more important than the rod.

Anyway, good luck with the new stuff! Hope you have lots of fun with it.  

Al


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Take that rig to Wixom and break it in. You did okay.
Tippet is the thin end of the leader. As you remove bits every time you tie a new fly on you'll probably find your leader will get too short and thick. You can then tie tippet (straight mono) to the end of the leader to get the length back and reduce the diameter. It's a thrifty way to go in the long run.


----------



## ishootdeer (Oct 27, 2001)

Ok, I'm new to this also. I have bought books on tying flies but they don't tell you the basics on how to fish the flies. What is a riser? Is that a trout coming to the surface to take a fly? I've tied a wooley bugger, but do you use floating fly line or sinking line? I have a Snake River 5 piece fly rod/spinning rod combo (the marlboro miles package). It is a 7 ft pole that says #5/6 fly line (4-10 Lb Line). Would this pole be appropriate for rainbows, Browns, or Steelies? It came with a Pflueger Summit fly reel. I'm confused with this whole thing, but I am very interested in learning. Anyone care to help me (and a few others, I'm sure) decipher some of these things?


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The thing is, everyone on this board is still learning. You need to get books and/or videos and use them. There is a lot to learn at first, then it's as complicated as you want to make it. The basics will always be there though, and those are the things you need to know if you want to like this sport. 
You can use your rig on all the fish you named, the steelhead or a large brown could break it though. Starting out go with the floating line, in fact, if you have any extra cash, buy a good line. If your kit says 'level line' try to get a tapered, weight forward line in probably a 6 weight. Remember, you are tossing the LINE and not the bait, sinker or spinner. Generally, the bigger the number on the rod the bigger the fish. Your 5/6 is ideal for trout and small bass, but will catch anything from bluegill to steelhead (with care).
A riser is a fish that is rising to take bugs off the surface, even this isn't cut-and-dried. What you THINK is a riser might be a fish taking nymphs just under the surface. Totally diiferent story if you really want to CATCH that fish.
I'd suggest the Orvis book on fly fishing to get you started. I don't remember the exact title (How about you, Phoggcutter!?), but it's a big, white softcover. It does a nice job of almost everything and is something you can refer to for a long, long time. 
Good luck!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

A riser is indeed a fish feeding on surface flies. As for the wooly bugger, That's a sub-surface fly, tied to immitate a leach. It falls into the streamer category. If you plan to fish mostly streamers, and/or nymphs, a sinking line might be the way to go. If you want to get into the dry-fly thing (surface flies), and even the occasional sub-surface type fly, go with a floating line. When fishing streamers/nymphs/wets you can use a bit of weight and/or a flourocarbon leader (tends to sink better than mono). As far as the marlboro rig, I'd say stick with the trout fishing, and get a bit bigger rod for the steel. Goog luck!!

Al


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

I',m not keeping that line on there. I thought i was going to go to wixom first, but, i' going to the NW side for some chromers. I'm gona buy some sinking fly line, and alot more tippets, and, of course, some beads, egg flies in pink, orange, charcuse, and so on. Trust me, this 6wt. has ALOT of backbone in it, and can easily handle a nice chromer, and, i will get about, inctead of 25 yards of fly line, about 150 yards or so. I'll have my fly rod and my 8' steely rod, rigged with 3 way swivel ,or bobber with spawn, and my fly rod with an egg fly on it, sound like i'm al good to go??? I know i am!!!!! And, with the fly rod, when i get sinking, i won't need to put any split shot on it, right???? Cu, thanx again for the advice!!!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

> with the fly rod, when i get sinking, i won't need to put any split shot on it, right????


 I guess that would depend on several things. The fly, the current, and the depth of the hole you're fishing. Using sinking line, I would assume you'd be C&Ding. If that's the case, some additional weight would pretty much be involved in the standard rig. There are several ways to do this, such as slinkeys, split-shot, etc. Check out the BBT site for a diagram of a traditional set-up; www.fishbaldwin.com. Other than that, you'll need some heavy flies to get your offering down in their faces in the deeper holes. Hope it helps. Good luck!

Al


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey guys. I recently got into flyfishing -about three years ago. It is so much fun and I often prefer my flyrod to my other spinning sets, even if it may mean a few less fish some of the time, but if you do it right it usually doesnt matter what kind of rod you have. I learned to toss the line on my lake catching bluegills, ona after another after another. they are very easy to catch on dryflies and foam spiders, and are a great easy way to learn fly cast. try it this summer! 

anyways what i wanted to say is this. after my three years doing this i still consider myself a beginner. there is tons to learn, but the best way to start learning is to GET ON THE WATER AND KEEP YOUR LINE WET. you will have days when you catch none, and then think about why, try som4ething a littler diferent next time and then youll land some fish, and youll have learned the hard way, but you'll be out fisdhing and that will be satisfying, and youll be hooked and have to go out again in couple days. I am still a steelie virgin, and have made a pretty good effort every year, but always to early and too late for the run. bottom line is too start learning to flyfish, you dont need multiple rods, fancy lines, and lots of $$$$, all you need is some time on the water and patience. Now get after them, and I hope to see you on the river!! Thanks to everyone on this site for all the great info and advice, Ive learned alot here. FISH ON!!


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

I hear ya Sub.. That's exactly how I learned to improve my fly fishing when I picked it up 3 years ago..

Still learning though, that's part of the pleasure!


----------

